

WHY FACEBOOK IS MAKING IT EASIER TO LOG ON WITH TOR - nycmaria
http://www.fastcompany.com/3038249/why-facebook-is-making-it-easier-to-log-on-with-tor-and-other-companies-should-too

======
SaulOfTheJungle
"Please don't do things to make titles stand out, like using uppercase or
exclamation points, or adding a parenthetical remark saying how great an
article is. It's implicit in submitting something that you think it's
important."

[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

